# new supers for sale



## Jadeguppy

What grade lumber? What type of joints? Are you shipping?


----------



## Hillbillybees

Explain the box beast. We have to do something different.


----------



## sakhoney

Jade - wood is #2 yellow pine - dovetail cuts - will ship
hillybilly put in the search box box beast 
https://www.beesource.com/forums/sh...TACH]
[ATTACH=CONFIG]44487._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Here is a clickable link to the "box beast" thread:
https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?330501-the-box-beast


----------



## sakhoney

also building 5 framer boxes


----------



## hilljack

How much are the 5 frame nucs?


----------



## msl

the beast is epic, love it!


----------



## sakhoney

5 framer with top & bottom $27.50


----------



## sakhoney

also can wax dip for $4 more


----------



## Live Oak

sakhoney said:


> also can wax dip for $4 more


What type of wax? Paraffin & gum rosin or 50/50 micro-crystalline & paraffin? Can you elaborate more on how you dip (i.e.: temperature & time, etc.) and the materials used? Thanks.


----------



## R_V

do you have any shipping specific info? I'm looking for 5-10 deeps wax dipped.


----------



## sakhoney

live oak 25/75 pine rosin/paraffin for 10/15 minutes at 280 degrees. then paint them. RV I have a flat rate shipper 20x20x20 box up to 60# for $45 bucks but you'll have to assemble


----------



## R_V

thanks for the info


----------



## Knisely

SAK: How many flat packed nuc boxes--no lids or bottom boards--would fit into a 20 x 20 x 20 box? How much for that quantity, including the shipping fees?


----------



## mahobee

Do you have Medium Nucs? Swarm box style (closed bottom)?


----------



## AstroBee

Knisely said:


> SAK: How many flat packed nuc boxes--no lids or bottom boards--would fit into a 20 x 20 x 20 box? How much for that quantity, including the shipping fees?


Agreed! 

Actually, in addition to the flat packed nuc boxes, I'd find it useful if you would post prices for max'd out boxes with deeps, and for mediums. All flat packed boxes no tops or bottoms.


----------



## sakhoney

i will check tomorrow


----------



## Nhaupt2

Do you have a website? I'm interested in how many full 5 frame set ups you can fit in your 20x20 packages. Thanks


----------



## Paridoth

interested in getting some wax dipped 10 frame medium supers looking to get 4 depending on shipping costs and more later. what is best way to contact or place order?


----------



## John Combs

What is your website I’m having a hard time finding you on the int


----------



## sakhoney

no website contact at [email protected]


----------

